# Cockerels lifespan?



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Sadly I found my big Brahma cockerel dead in the run today, it's a secure run so he wasn't killed by a predator, from the attitude I found him it looks as though he just keeled over. He was certainly OK yesterday because he was strutting around the garden crowing his head off. 

He was a chicken with attitude, everyone but me was afraid of him, and woe betide any cat that dared enter the garden when he and his girls were out! 

He was from a batch of eggs that I incubated so I know he was exactly 4 years and 8 months old, so I'm just wondering if that's a normal lifespan for a cockerel of this breed? Are they like dogs in that smaller breeds tend to live longer than large ones? And do hens typically live longer than cocks? 

Both my Brahma hens are the same age as him and they seem fine, they still produce half a dozen eggs a week between them, sometimes more.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine seem to pop off at about the same age....and its without warning usually too.
i`ll still looking for a replacement with not much luck


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I get the impression they live a relatively highly stressed lifestyle compared to the hens, I guess they just burn out faster.


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

*sorry for your loss*

dont know about the ages, sorry. but wanted to comment on him being such a stunner, bet he was a pleasure to own, even if a bit of a trouble maker!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cockerals are lovely pets - they`re the feathered version of a staffie, lol.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

my mum just lost her cockerel last week he had just turned 6 years old and was a runt as a baby so she thought it was a young age to lose him n it happened over night he went to bed early and the next morning he had passed away. 

it was very sad 

some people told my mum they can live up to 15 years old ???? but i havnt a clue??? 

ur boy was beautiful, my mums was a polish i think with the big hair do lol


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

If his comb was blue it is likely a heart attack. 
We've had one or 2 of our older boys pop off like that as they were trying to woo the ladies.

At least 2 of our cockerals are 6, one of the bigger boys is at least 9. They are still treading hens and throwing out fertile eggs. 
Think it depends on the bird and a huge amount of luck really.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

His comb did look a bit off colour, I put this down to him being dead but you may be right, I'll check in the morning as he's still in a box in the workshop. 



> wanted to comment on him being such a stunner, bet he was a pleasure to own


Yes he was great, a real talking point when anyone came round and saw him because of his size, you can't tell from the photo but he was well over 2 feet tall. I will miss him.


----------

